# Modification fonction spéciale touche "F4"



## Razgriz57 (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec un nouveau clavier, j'avais un Imac avec snow leopard et la touche F4 permettait d'afficher le Dashboard.

Mon clavier a lâché j'ai du en acheter un nouveau mais maintenant la touche F4 ouvre le launchpad, appli que je n'utilise pas puisque je trouve que c'est un non sens pour un ordinateur fixe.

J'ai cherché dans les préférences claviers à modifier ce comportement mais je n'ai pas trouvé le raccourci correspondant.

Quelles solutions existe-t-il pour palier à ca ? Suis-je obligé de passer par un soft ?


----------



## Larme (12 Mars 2013)

C'est F12 qui ouvre le DashBoard (potentiellement avec Fn d'appuyé) sous Lion.
Mais c'est bizarre, cela ne devrait pas être un rapport avec Snow Leopard, mais plus avec Lion, vu que Snow Leopard n'a pas LaunchPad...


----------



## Razgriz57 (12 Mars 2013)

Si justement, vu que snow leopard n'avait pas launchpad le clavier avait le DashBoard sur F4.

Maintenant avec Lion les claviers ont changé (Launchpad à la place du Dashboard sur F4) et c'est pour ca que je n'ai plus la même configuration qu'avant.

Je connaissais le raccourci fn+F12 mais je le trouve moins pratique que le F4, déjà c'est une combinaison et il n'est pas placé vers la même zone du clavier.

C'est du détail mais j'utilise peu la souris c'est pourquoi j'aime avoir des raccourcis comme je le souhaite.

Du coup tu ne sais pas s'il est possible de changer cette "fonction spéciale" comme Apple nomme ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Dans les raccourcis clavier (Mission Control), tu peux forcer F4 pour le Dashboard :






_(et pour ma part j'accède au Dashboard par un "coin actif" (en bas à droite), je trouve ça plus pratique qu'un raccourci clavier)._


----------



## Razgriz57 (12 Mars 2013)

Je viens d'essayer cette solution, elle demande toujours d'utiliser la touche fn sauf si on coche l'option disant d'utiliser les touches Fx comme des touches standards (un truc dans le genre).
Mais si on fait ca on perd les commandes luminosité, son etc.

J'ai utilisé les coins actifs à une époque mais comme je l'ai dis précédemment j'utilise la souris le moins possible, je sais pas pourquoi mais tant que que je peux rester sur le clavier et ne pas avoir à prendre la souris en main je préfère.

Je suis pas au point de vouloir un OS sans interface quand même ^^


----------

